# Our DC package has arrived!!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi's two new tops came in today finally!! Stupid storm set all of my packages back!! And Leo's spike collar from heart pup came too!!

I love everything. Initially Bry said the tops were too small (I was at work) but when I came home and we tried them again, they fit perfectly. I am so pleased with both shirts!! Now we are just waiting on our LD coat and Wooflink tea party top. 

I went a little crazy w photos, I couldn't pick a favorite. The lighting isn't the best so some of the pics have the flash on. 

Do you like my follow me tee??


















So adorable and feminine!


















My little apple head <3









Clara top!!


























Flash too bright mommy!!









Are we done yet??









Mr. Leo!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would follow you anywhere you adorable little chickadee!!! And Leo is such a stud in his new stud collar (no pun intended)!! Mom did good!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll follow u chickadee! My next life I will come back as a pup and be pampered at zoranas


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Love all the outfits...and that stud collar on Leo to darn cute !


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love that follow me top, so cute. Did you get the small? I think Sapphire needs that one......and Mimi definately needs the triple ruffle dress to go with the Clare top. It would be adorable on her!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very beautiful stuffies you got there kids <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I would follow you anywhere you adorable little chickadee!!! And Leo is such a stud in his new stud collar (no pun intended)!! Mom did good!!


Haha Tina you are cracking me up!! Thanks I will admit I was excited!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> I'll follow u chickadee! My next life I will come back as a pup and be pampered at zoranas


It's so funny you say that bc my mom always says that to me!!! Btw, KC's coat is looking so fab, whats ur secret?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> Love all the outfits...and that stud collar on Leo to darn cute !


Thank you!! It will make Mimi play nicer with him bc if she's her usual rough self, she will poke herself, lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I love that follow me top, so cute. Did you get the small? I think Sapphire needs that one......and Mimi definately needs the triple ruffle dress to go with the Clare top. It would be adorable on her!


Thanks Lynda!! I know I want that dress so bad! I'm trying to get her to like clothes, right now she hates them! Spoiled brat!
Saph would look gorgeous in the follow me tee, it's so simple but cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Very beautiful stuffies you got there kids <3


Thanks AnnHelen! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Lynda!! I know I want that dress so bad! I'm trying to get her to like clothes, right now she hates them! Spoiled brat!
> Saph would look gorgeous in the follow me tee, it's so simple but cute!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They can learn. Lady is still picky but will wear most things now.....except hoods!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it all! My fave is definitely the follow me tee though. How cute are those sleeves?! So adorable and feminine. :love7: It looks like the fit is perfect too.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Mimi looks so adorable!!!!! And so does Leo! Love you guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> They can learn. Lady is still picky but will wear most things now.....except hoods!


It's weird bc I've been putting clothes on her since she was a pup but she's always despised them. Bry usually gives in and takes them off right away!! Bad boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love it all! My fave is definitely the follow me tee though. How cute are those sleeves?! So adorable and feminine. :love7: It looks like the fit is perfect too.


Thanks dear!! It's much cuter in person for sure. 
I think follow me is my favorite too!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Mimi looks so adorable!!!!! And so does Leo! Love you guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww Mayra we LOVE you too!! Mimi and Leo say thank you!! Oh and they say they miss Karma and Laska!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Those shirts and that collar are adorable! I keep thinking i need more shirts for my inlaw's chihuahua Emma since my only chi is a boy.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute! I love the follow me top and the clara top on Mimi !! . I've been wanting both of those tops. I think i'm going to order the follow me one for Tootsie this dc sale. 

also the collar looksvery handsome on Leo !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Habbysmama said:


> Those shirts and that collar are adorable! I keep thinking i need more shirts for my inlaw's chihuahua Emma since my only chi is a boy.


Thank you Habby's mama!! That is so sweet of you to think of your inlaw's chihuahua!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> awww, so cute! I love the follow me top and the clara top on Mimi !! . I've been wanting both of those tops. I think i'm going to order the follow me one for Tootsie this dc sale.
> 
> also the collar looksvery handsome on Leo !!!


Thank you Elaine, I kinda secretly knew you would!! Toots would look so adorable in it!! I am trying to refrain from buying anything this sale. I am going on strike for a little bit but I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you Elaine, I kinda secretly knew you would!! Toots would look so adorable in it!! I am trying to refrain from buying anything this sale. I am going on strike for a little bit but I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i'll be joining you on strike pretty soon. ( I think ) . hehe. but I just have to get Tootsie a couple more things. it looks like the follow me top has alittle sparkle in the material. does it ? I have one top from LD... I think its called the love me top, and it has the prettiest sparkle in the material. I love it a lot


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'll be joining you on strike pretty soon. ( I think ) . hehe. but I just have to get Tootsie a couple more things. it looks like the follow me top has alittle sparkle in the material. does it ? I have one top from LD... I think its called the love me top, and it has the prettiest sparkle in the material. I love it a lot


Yes there is a little sparkle in there! I have to look up the love me top. Good we can try to help keep each other away from doggie stuff. Starting Monday I go back to the gym, it's crunch time for the wedding. Hopefully I won't have time for anything but work, gym, and puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Everything looks great


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love how frilly and girly those shirts are. They really match her girly self. And Leo is always a stud. I've missed them!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I love how frilly and girly those shirts are. They really match her girly self. And Leo is always a stud. I've missed them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


HI ASHLEY!!!!! I missed you!!!! How ru? How is school?? How is Toby doing? ????

Thanks love for ur kind words!! Don't ever leave for so long again, ok????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm good, thanks! How are you and the pack? I start school on Monday so just getting ready for that. With moving, then finals, and then the holidays, I've been super busy! I've been lurking around, but really haven't had a lot of time. How's wedding planning? All my Chicago family fled the city and went to Florida, lol, so how's the weather? Less scary?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I'm good, thanks! How are you and the pack? I start school on Monday so just getting ready for that. With moving, then finals, and then the holidays, I've been super busy! I've been lurking around, but really haven't had a lot of time. How's wedding planning? All my Chicago family fled the city and went to Florida, lol, so how's the weather? Less scary?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Back to school already? How did finals go?? Good luck this semester!

I've been ok, had a health scare but it's better now. Work has been really stressful and everyone has had the flu. The weather was horrid but it's better now, snow is melting finally and temps aren't freezing, wish we fled to florida! Lol

Wedding is coming along, I'm probably 80% planned at this point and I got my dress. Now for the dreaded weight loss!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Back to school already? How did finals go?? Good luck this semester!
> 
> I've been ok, had a health scare but it's better now. Work has been really stressful and everyone has had the flu. The weather was horrid but it's better now, snow is melting finally and temps aren't freezing, wish we fled to florida! Lol
> 
> ...



Oh no, I'm so glad you're ok!!! Finals were awful as usual, but I survived. Ohhh you got your dress! How exciting. You're going to be a stunning bride! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's so funny you say that bc my mom always says that to me!!! Btw, KC's coat is looking so fab, whats ur secret?????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lmao i found it funny lulus mom said chickadee too hahaha!!!

lol aw!  oh yea her coat is soooo fruffy!!! ;] im not sure what the secret is myself LOL. i do use a brush , the ones from petsmart where its like a rectangle, takes off excess fur. i also use burts bees shampoo and conditioner as well as petheads waterless shampoo blueberry. maybe it could be some bug she eats outside that's magical! yessssss :glasses3:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao i found it funny lulus mom said chickadee too hahaha!!!
> 
> lol aw!  oh yea her coat is soooo fruffy!!! ;] im not sure what the secret is myself LOL. i do use a brush , the ones from petsmart where its like a rectangle, takes off excess fur. i also use burts bees shampoo and conditioner as well as petheads waterless shampoo blueberry. maybe it could be some bug she eats outside that's magical! yessssss :glasses3:


Great minds think alike pidge!! Burts bees for dogs??? 

Ok I guess I'll go looking for bugs to use as treats! Lol

Did you find a carrier? Did u get to see the Paris erotica one on funny fur??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love ur pups!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Love ur pups!!!!


Thanks doll!! How much longer til ur new princess comes home?? Did u pick a name??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh mr Leo hasn't got any new clothes .They do look adorable


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


> Oh mr Leo hasn't got any new clothes .They do look adorable


Thanks Michele! Not this time, but he did get a dog collar, it's hard to see bc he's so furry! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh good,glad he has something otherwise he would get a male complex


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Too cute! The blue dress/top of Mimi's is adorbz!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

